# Sprache ändern



## thaitux (8. Feb. 2014)

Hallo und guten Tag,

erst einmal vielen Dank für das hervorragende Tutorial.
Server (vServer bei Hetzner) mit Debian 7 und ISPConfig 3.

Nach dem 3. Versuch   läuft dann alles zu meiner Zufriedenheit.

Eine kleine Änderung hätte ich dann doch noch gern. Die Standardwebseite und der Begrüßungstext des e-Mai-Accounts kommen in englisch. 

Wo kann man denn die globale Spracheinstellung ändern? Das Panel ist in deutsch.

Danke und Gruß von der Spree


----------



## ramsys (8. Feb. 2014)

Zitat von thaitux:


> Eine kleine Änderung hätte ich dann doch noch gern. Die Standardwebseite und der Begrüßungstext des e-Mai-Accounts kommen in englisch.


Einfach die gewünschten Dateien aus dem Verzeichnis server --> conf in das Verzeichnis server --> conf-custom kopieren und nach Deinen Wünschen anpassen.


----------



## Till (8. Feb. 2014)

> Wo kann man denn die globale Spracheinstelling ändern?


In der Datei /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/config.inc.php von en auf de umstellen.


----------



## thaitux (8. Feb. 2014)

Danke, hätte man ja fast von allein drauf kommen können.


----------



## timur (24. Dez. 2017)

hallo
ich habe die datei in der Datei /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/config.inc.php von en auf de erfolgreich umgestellt und auch den server rebootet aber irgendwie ist meine sprache noch die selbe ...

vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## Till (24. Dez. 2017)

In ISPConfig: Einstellungen > Passwort und Sprache, dort Sprache auswählen, speichern.


----------



## timur (24. Dez. 2017)

ja stimmt darin hing es vielen dank


----------

